
Disconnect: what the hell happened to Apple? - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/disconnect-hell-happened-apple
======
vonklaus
There are 2 major trends going on that seem to be going unnoticed there is a
resurgence in search/browser wars where companies are finally beginning to
compete with google, and there is a battle for the cars dashboard.

Apple is involved heavily in the ladder. I think Toyota and a few other car
makers are still holding out, but Apple and Google are battling to own the
entire consumer facing piece of the car. Obviously, this isn't the only reason
Apple's ecosystem has gone to shit, but it is one of them. Apple engineers are
spread too thin and it is impossible for them to vertically integrate all of
the projects they are working on which is how they have managed to be so
successful.

* Watch - total piece of shit. Too early and can't stand alone as a payment device/2 factor auth token. No one has solved the google glass problem: peripheral non-keyboard interface.

* iTunes - Used to be central hub, locking this down and dumping what could be 3 applications into one is bad. iCloud is totally shit, and it is actually not only something that is neutral like garageband which I don't use, but I actively hate AOSHeartbeat and bandwith push notifications. Disabling many of these services destabalizes the OS.

* iOS - still pretty good. However, users are beginning to seek out other options after the allure of large screen wears off.

* Mac - Why the fuck are you still making air, macbook and macpro? Pick 2, up the CPU and RAM and get competitive, Windows 10 is too good for you to keep fucking about

Apple really wants to win the car, and I don't blame them. However, if they
lose mobile it will be a huge blow. the iPhone and mac synergy is the only
piece of the lockin keeping people in the ecosystem and they keep pissing off
developers and consumers with bad software, aggressive control and general
hostility

------
zer0zzz
This article is a bunch of drivel.

------
headShrinker
"I recently switched from iOS to Android, and personally I feel like I’ve been
let out of prison. My phone now is as fast and slick as my iPhone ever was,
but it sports a better camera, a removable microSD card, and an
interchangeable battery too. Plus, it costs less than an iPhone."

I will be the first to bitch about Apple's software UI, but compared to most
Android flavors, iOS has nothing to worry about. Performance and battery life
are not great on the best Samsung Android phones. I absolutely do not want
removable battery or SD slot. iPhone camera is almost always the best in
shootouts.

There are valid concerns about the direction of Apple's revenue sources and
the quality of their software design. This article does nothing to highlight
these concerns. Instead it focuses on hyperbole, opinion and terrible
predictions.

